
Starbucks Sippy Cups Will Replace Plastic Straws by 2020 - hw
https://www.eater.com/2018/7/9/17548260/starbucks-ban-plastic-straw-2020
======
jaytaylor
This movement has been gaining significant traction this year. It has come to
light that straws can get stuck in sea turles' noses and hurt or kill them
[0].

Since learning this, I'm no longer a consumer of single-use straws.

[0]
[http://www.plasticpollutioncoalition.org/pft/2015/10/27/the-...](http://www.plasticpollutioncoalition.org/pft/2015/10/27/the-
turtle-that-became-the-anti-plastic-straw-poster-child)

------
ohnoesmyscv
Do the new sippy cup lids take more plastic to make though?

What they need to do is get rid of the plastic cups altogether. It’s summer
and I’m starting to see more and more plastic starbucks cups in the garbage,
as well as littered on the streets. Cities and states need to start banning
plastic cups, or at least make it an additional 50c per use of plastic cup

